# General anesthesia and ovulation



## furfeet (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm going under for about an hour on Wed, which is my O target date. I've been poking around trying to figure out what kind of mischief this may cause, but I'm still pretty clueless. Anyone know? All I've read is that GA can "throw off" the cycle but it goes back to normal within a month or two... not sure how or why it throws things off though.
I know in my head this month is out but my heart doesn't want to accept it. I mean if I did O and somehow conceived it would be too early for the drugs to do any harm, right? Argh I hate waiting







:


----------

